# B2 visa to visit the USA



## Linuxpro (Jan 28, 2013)

My fiancé is from Myanmar. We both have jobs in Singapore. It is damn near impossible for a Myanmar citizen to get a B2 (tourist) visa to the USA. Myanmar is considered high risk.

Being that it is considered fraud to marry a US citizen on a B2 anyway, we opted for the K1 fiancé visa. I applied for her last October. We have only one last step (the interview) left.

We will marry. In San Francisco, honeymoon, get her social security number, then leave. We will not AOS. We'd have no interest in living in the USA. Singapore is our home. Yes the intent of the K1 will be somewhat violated, but not the law.

Once we are married, she can show her husband's (my) job as a tie to Singapore. She will also work, but her income is not that much.

Will we be able to get her a B2 whenever we want to take vacations in the USA?


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

A B2 is not a sponsored visa, and it's also a non-immigrant visa. She will still have to qualify for a B2 on her own. However, she may find it somewhat easier post-marriage to demonstrate home ties in Singapore that would more strongly indicate she will return home (to her family, i.e. you). Plus the stated purpose of her visit (visiting in-laws presumably, along with you) is helpful. So marriage might provide some help.

On the other hand that K-1 maneuver is probably not helpful. Did you really completely strike out in finding another jurisdiction in which to get married?


----------



## Linuxpro (Jan 28, 2013)

Originally we could not prove that she was free to marry sufficiently to marry in Singapore. It turned out that getting a K1 visa actually required even stronger evidence than a Singapore required. 

We were somewhat heartbroken, but our prayers were answered!

We stumbled upon documents that would satisfy not only Singapore, but the USCIS. At this point are free to marry just about anyplace except for countries that do not allow divorce. Previously it was thought that said documents did not exist. Good a Karma, or dumb luck?

Anyway, we thought, since we went through so much trouble, why not have the wedding in California?

We almost gave up, then "pesto" we were approved by the USCIS. Actually had it not been for delays caused by me (I sent a crappy copy of a faxed copy of my divorce decree), the visa would have been approved months ago. The USCIS only took 11 days to approve it (after it sat in limbo waiting on a pristine copy of my divorce decree). The NVC took 11 days. The embassy took 7 days. Now my fiancé is out of town. We will resume when she returns. Based on my research, our request has gone through the system at Mach 3 when compared to that of other petitioners. Maybe the checkbox that says "Veteran" counts for something? Maybe it is just good karma.


----------



## Linuxpro (Jan 28, 2013)

BBCWatcher said:


> She will still have to qualify for a B2 on her own. However, she may find it somewhat easier post-marriage to demonstrate home ties in Singapore that would more strongly indicate she will return home (to her family, i.e. you). Plus the stated purpose of her visit (visiting in-laws presumably, along with you) is helpful. So marriage might provide some help.


Visiting in laws? Hmm that is an angle I had not foreseen. We will also have her first trip as evidence that she did not overstay.


----------

